# Time Capsule, Réseau personnel - Schéma !



## Pdg (20 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai passé de longues heures à éplucher ce forum (et d'autres), le site d'Apple et la documentation, sans toutefois trouver de réponse ferme à mes interrogations.

La multitude de posts sur Time Capsule montre que c'est un périphérique assez ambigü et qu'il soulève beaucoup de questions, qu'on peut peut-être lister ici (avec les réponses qui vont bien)... Encore une fois, j'ai passé pas mal de temps à chercher. Si la réponse se trouve déjà ici, croyez-m'en désolé. Pour la localisation du sujet, c'est vrai qu'il aurait pu être dans "Périphériques" ou dans "réseau"... A la discrétion des modérateurs ! Merci :rose:

Déjà, la plupart des questions posées sur ce forum trouvent réponse en parcourant le guide Apple.

Pour commencer, un petit schéma à la va-vite de ce que je souhaiterai réaliser chez moi à moindre frais...

Présentation des acteurs : 
- Ordinateur fixe PC (Packard Bell sous Vista, ne disposant pas de Wifi) ;
- MacBook Pro tout neuf (pas encore reçu pour tout dire ) ;
- Alice Box (Modèle Sagem 3302) qui sert de routeur.

Le fixe est branché via un cable Ethernet à la Box qui lui donne l'Internet. Mon actuel portable (un PC Toshiba sous XP) va sur internet par wifi, mais la connexion, bien que correcte (elle ne saute pas) est de piètre qualité (déjà, ce n'est pas une norme 802.11n, c'est un peu lent). La connexion en ethernet est bonne.

Je le répète, le schéma est fait à la va-vite. Il est en PJ. Pardon pour les yeux crevés 



Je souhaiterai donc :

1/ Brancher TC sur l'Alice Box pour la connecter à l'Internet ;

2/ Accéder à internet rapidement en Wifi sur le MacBook (donc me servir de TC comme routeur) ;

3/ Continuer à profiter d'internet sur le fixe via une connexion Ethernet ;

4/ Brancher mon imprimante sur la TC pour en faire une imprimante réseau, accessible par le MacBook (en Wifi) et par le poste fixe (en Ethernet) ;

5/ Effectuer les sauvegardes Time Machine du MacBook sur la TC (pas de sauvegarde du PC sur la TC, a priori) ;

6/ Bénéficier d'un disque dur en réseau pour y déposer des documents (musique, films par exemple).


Est-ce possible d'avoir le net sur le portable (en wifi norme n) et sur le fixe (ethernet) ?
Est-ce possible de brancher un HUB pour avoir une imprimante réseau ET un disque dur réseau ?

Vous voyez une autre méthode pour des résultats similaires ?

Doit-on (comme sur le schéma) utiliser un HUB sur TC ou peut-on installer l'imprimante réseau (par exemple) sur la Box et le disque dur additionnel sur la TC, tout en bénéficiant des 2 sur les 2 postes ?


Désolé pour la tartine (j'éditerai si je trouve autre chose).
Merci d'avance !

Amicalement,
Thomas


----------



## Museforever (20 Octobre 2008)

Tout ceci est réalisable. Il me semble que l'on peut mettre un HUB USB en effet (je peux tester avec une clé USB et un disque dur externe si tu veux, mais je n'ai pas d'imprimante).

Ensuite, pour brancher le DD sur la box ou la TC, il faut tout simplement voir si ta box gère déjà ces périphériques. Si oui, alors pas de problème.

Par contre, le mieux serait de désactiver le routage sur ta box (parce que la TC fait déjà office de routeur, ou alors ne pas activer le routage sur la TC). Mais si tu désactives le routage sur la box, je ne suis pas sûr que tu puisses utiliser un DD ou une imprimante branché à la box (mais à la TC pas de problème). Il ne faut pas activer le routage sur les 2 car cela multiplie le mappage de ports et rend donc la configuration un peu plus pénible, et augmente légèrement les temps de traitement.


----------



## Pdg (21 Octobre 2008)

Museforever a dit:


> Tout ceci est réalisable. Il me semble que l'on peut mettre un HUB USB en effet (je peux tester avec une clé USB et un disque dur externe si tu veux, mais je n'ai pas d'imprimante).



Bonne nouvelle ! Impeccable. Donc, en théorie, le schéma est correct. 




Museforever a dit:


> Ensuite, pour brancher le DD sur la box ou la TC, il faut tout simplement voir si ta box gère déjà ces périphériques. Si oui, alors pas de problème.



Moui, mais ça sera useless, je brancherai le tout sur la TC qui me servira de "central".




Museforever a dit:


> Par contre, le mieux serait de désactiver le routage sur ta box (parce que la TC fait déjà office de routeur, ou alors ne pas activer le routage sur la TC).



Bien. On coupe donc le wifi sur la box, on relie le tout à la time capsule et roulez jeunesse !

Merci ! Je pense que je vais me laisser tenter par la TC500 alors :love:




Ah oui : petite question subsidiaire. J'ai lu quelque part que TC n'était pas bootable. Ca signifie que si mon MacBook avec lequel les sauvegardes TimeMachine se font sur Time Capsule tombe en rade, impossible de démarrer dessus, c'est cela ? De même, si (mettons, j'ai pas de chance) une météorite tombe justement sur le portable... Ca fait tellement marrer le SAV qu'ils m'offrent un nouveau portable, pourrais-je lui "installer" une sauvegarde Time Machine de l'ancien MacBook (et qui est sur la Time Capsule donc, suivez un peu ) ? Parce que quand on l'installe, il me semble que TM la formate... Bref, peut-on faire quelque chose de ces données sauvegardées ? Merci d'apaiser mes craintes ^_^


----------



## Museforever (26 Octobre 2008)

En effet et c'est dommage, on ne peut pas réinstaller le système directement à partir de la TC. Les sauvegardes TM servent à récupérer des fichiers que tu aurais effacé par mégarde il y a quelques heures / jours / mois.

Néanmoins, il y a une solution : comme tu as un disque dur externe, si ton mac plante et que tu veux formater et restaurer ensuite avec ta sauvegarde TimeMachine, tu peux copier le contenu de la sauvegarde sur ton disque dur (qui est dans la TimeCapsule) et ensuite restaurer à partir du disque dur.

Mais j'avoue que cette limitation est un peu idiote, mais sûrement plus technique qu'autre chose. J'ai déjà restauré à partir d'une sauvegarde TimeMachine stockée sur un disque, il n'y avait même pas 40 go de données je crois et ça à pris quand même pas mal de temps. Alors en Ethernet ou pire en Wifi j'ose pas imaginer ...

Par contre mettre une sauvegarde TM sur un macbook différent, je sais pas si c'est possible, faut demander à Apple.


Il y a peut-être une chose à laquelle tu n'as pas pensé : un macbook, ça n'a pas beaucoup d'espace de stockage. Et comme la TC fonctionne en 802.11n, le débit est suffisant pour lire des films, même en HD.

Je stocke toutes mes séries et films sur ma TC et franchement ça marche nickel ça me libère énormément d'espace de stockage sur mon MBP ! Et puis toi sur ton réseau ça te permettrai de centraliser tes données par exemple.


----------



## Pdg (27 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour tes précieuses indications. Elles m'auront définitivement fait pencher pour une TC !

Par contre...


Museforever a dit:


> Il y a peut-être une chose à laquelle tu n'as pas pensé : un macbook, ça n'a pas beaucoup d'espace de stockage. Et comme la TC fonctionne en 802.11n, le débit est suffisant pour lire des films, même en HD.
> 
> Je stocke toutes mes séries et films sur ma TC et franchement ça marche nickel ça me libère énormément d'espace de stockage sur mon MBP ! Et puis toi sur ton réseau ça te permettrai de centraliser tes données par exemple.



C'est vrai que je n'y avais pas pensé... En fait si, mais j'avais cru que ce n'était pas possible ?!
Si c'est faisable, c'est énorme ! Apparemment, on ne peux pas partitionner une TC. Donc on peux y stocker des fichiers en parallèle de la sauvegarde TM ?!

Alors ça  formidable ! 

Merci


----------



## Museforever (27 Octobre 2008)

En effet tu ne peux pas partitionner ta TC. Mais elle fonctionne comme un disque dur. Tu as un fichier .iso pour chaque sauvegarde. Mais a coté de ces fichiers, tu peux très bien créer un dossier "Films", un autre "Séries", un autre "Logiciels" etc. Et les remplir en conséquence.

Le problème est que Time Machine va remplir ton disque dur tant qu'il y aura de la place, et tu ne veux peut-être limiter tes sauvegardes à un certain espace. Il existe alors une astuce : tu peux créer une image disque de 400 go dans ta Time Capsule. Elle va occuper 400 go (même si elle est vide) et donc laisser seulement 100 go d'espace libre que Time Machine va utiliser.

Ensuite tu peux remplir ton image disque à ton grès avec tes données personnelles.

One more thing : renseigne toi quand même pour le hub USB car il me semble en avoir entendu parlé mais je ne suis pas sûr.


----------



## Pdg (27 Octobre 2008)

Museforever a dit:


> En effet tu ne peux pas partitionner ta TC. Mais elle fonctionne comme un disque dur. Tu as un fichier .iso pour chaque sauvegarde. Mais a coté de ces fichiers, tu peux très bien créer un dossier "Films", un autre "Séries", un autre "Logiciels" etc. Et les remplir en conséquence.


 
Formidable !



Museforever a dit:


> Le problème est que Time Machine va remplir ton disque dur tant qu'il y aura de la place, et tu ne veux peut-être limiter tes sauvegardes à un certain espace. Il existe alors une astuce : tu peux créer une image disque de 400 go dans ta Time Capsule. Elle va occuper 400 go (même si elle est vide) et donc laisser seulement 100 go d'espace libre que Time Machine va utiliser.


 
Ouh... Malin ça ! Je pense que ça doit être simple à faire... Enfin quand j'aurai fait mes premières armes sur OS X.



Museforever a dit:


> Ensuite tu peux remplir ton image disque à ton grès avec tes données personnelles.


 
Paaarfait !



Museforever a dit:


> One more thing :


 
Oh my god ! Steve himself ! 



Museforever a dit:


> renseigne toi quand même pour le hub USB car il me semble en avoir entendu parlé mais je ne suis pas sûr.


 
Au pire, j'essaierai et si ça ne fonctionne pas, ce n'est pas grave. Je branche par défaut l'imprimante, j'utilise l'image disque dans la TC pour y stocker films et autres documents volumineux en parallèle des sauvegardes TM et de temps en temps, je vire l'imprimante pour y coller le disque dur externe pour faire une copie du système.

J'y vois beaucoup plus clair et mon choix est fait !

Merci infiniment !


----------



## Museforever (27 Octobre 2008)

Pour l'image disque, c'est très simple : tu vas dans l'utilitaire de disque / Fichier => nouvelle image disque.

N'hésite pas à nous tenir au courant quand tu auras ta TC (j'ai trouvé la mienne d'occaz à 230 fdp inclus sur Priceminister, avec la facture et sous garantie).


----------



## Pdg (28 Octobre 2008)

Merci bien !

Je posterai mes commentaires de l'installation quand j'aurai fait celle-ci.


----------



## Pdg (24 Mars 2009)

Je sais, ça fait un moment. Boulot boulot.

Cela fait a peu près 2 mois que j'ai ma belle TC 500Gb (ancien modèle par contre, forcément), branchée en Ethernet à ma box qui fournit l'accès au net (wifi de cette dernière coupé). 

Niveau performances : la TC me fait un bon réseau wifi rapide et stable (jamais eu ces performances avec AliceBox). Le PC fixe reçoit le réseau par éthernet. TC ne chauffe pas trop (un peu mais franchement rien d'effrayant comme on peut lire par ci- par là). Elle est silencieuse (elle est posée sur le bureau à environ 1m 50 de moi actuellement et je l'oublie). On l'entend juste se mettre en route lors des sauvegardes. Rien de bien méchant, on l'oublie aussitôt après, même pour les longues sauvegardes. A ce propos, une fois la première sauvegarde passée (en ethernet), les suivantes sont plutôt rapides, même les fois où elle met à jour plus de 300 Mo de fichiers.

Je branche un DD externe dessus : nickel. Il est partagé sur le réseau en quelques secondes. Et cela fonctionne admirablement, qu'il soit autoalimenté (via le port USB de la TC, c'est suffisant) ou avec une alimentation propre. Parfait.

Idem pour une imprimante. Elle est dispo sur le réseau. Bon. Je ne parviens pas à imprimer dessus via mon MBP, mais ça me le fait aussi quand elle est branchée directement... Ca doit être dû à l'imprimante qui me saoule... (Epson Stylus DX 4050). Rien eu à faire pour le moment, pas trouvé de pilotes. Le site Epson est à ranger dans la même catégorie que voyages-sncf et orange... 

Donc je suppose que lorsque j'aurai réussi à faire fonctionner cette %£*$ d'imprimante sur Mac, il n'y aura pas de souci !

En revanche, j'ai eu un petit hub (le genre publicitaire pour médicaments), mais quand je branche ce dernier sur la TC et les disques durs dessus, il ne semble rien se passer... J'ignore pourquoi. Qualité du hub ? Alimentation insuffisante (le hub n'a pas d'alimentation propre) ? TC ne gère pas le passage par le hub ?

Je poursuis mes essais

Mais sinon, parfaitement satisfait de ma TC.


----------



## Pdg (24 Mars 2009)

Addendum : Après quelques essais, il semblerait que cela soit dû au hub.

En effet, lorsque je ne branche qu'un disque dur externe dessus, il "patine". Le voyant d'état clignote anormalement (comme au début de la détection, sauf qu'il ne s'arrête pas de clignoter). J'entends un cliquetis dans le disque dur (un WD passport autoalimenté sans problème particulier). Lorsque je branche ça (hub+DD) sur le PC, ce dernier plante (mort de rire). Lorsque je le branche sur mon mac, le disque WD monte sur le bureau et apparait dans le finder. En revanche, lorsque je l'ouvre, il se démonte et disparait du finder sans crier gare. Il n'existe plus. :mouais:

Si je vire le hub, les DD externes fonctionnent sans aucun souci ni clignotement ni bruit excessif, tant sur le pc que sur le mac...

Bilan : hub pourri. Je suppose. Impossible donc de conclure quoi que ce soit quant à la possibilité d'utiliser un hub sur la TC, malheureusement.

Malheureusement, je ne peux pas essayer autrement, je n'en ai pas d'autre.
Quelqu'un a un éclaircissement ? Je n'ai jamais utilisé de hub, je ne sais donc pas si c'est courant.

Merci !



En outre : Pour le moment, branché à la TC, j'ai mon vieux disque dur alimenté, avec interrupteur et tout et tout. C'est plus pratique d'avoir un disque autoalimenté, mais je pense que ce n'est pas très bon d'avoir un tel disque branché à la TC en permanence, donc toujours sous tension ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Question subsidiaire : faut-il toujours éjecter le disque relié à la TC avant de l'éteindre ? Je le fais régulièrement, mais assez souvent, j'ai déjà éteint mon ordinateur lorsque je m'en rends compte... C'est vraiment ennuyeux ?


Pfiou. Et désolé pour l'avalanche de questions.
Merci encore !


----------



## Museforever (24 Mars 2009)

Le problème vient du hub en effet. Si ton disque n'a pas d'alimentation et ton hub non plus, en général ça ne passe pas. J'ai le même problème avec des périphériques qui ont besoin d'une alimentation importante. Il faut donc soit prendre un hub alimenté (mais je ne garantie rien) soit acheter une alimentation pour ton disque.

Ensuite pour laisser ton disque branché en permanence, le problème peut venir du fait que les disques 2,5" ne sont généralement pas fait pour fonctionner de manière continue. Il faut regarder les spécifications de ton disque dur et te renseigner sur internet.

Enfin, pour l'éjection de ton disque dur c'est toujours mieux de la faire. Après, j'en connais qui n'ont jamais éjecté un disque de leur vie et celui-ci fonctionne toujours. Disons que quand tu peux le faire c'est bien, mais ne pas la faire de temps en temps c'est pas la mort.


----------



## jlvande (25 Mars 2009)

Pdg a dit:


> Je sais, ça fait un moment. Boulot boulot.
> 
> Cela fait a peu près 2 mois que j'ai ma belle TC 500Gb (ancien modèle par contre, forcément), branchée en Ethernet à ma box qui fournit l'accès au net (wifi de cette dernière coupé).



Pdg, ce que j'essaie de faire depuis 4 heures fonctionne chez toi.

1) J'ai désactivé l'option routeur de ma freebox, par contre j'ai laissé activé le DHCP.
2) J'ai branché en ethernet mon macmini sur TC
3) ma TC est visible dans la config airport (le voyant est vert)

... rien ne marche, pas d'internet ni de partage de fichier possible

j'ai même cette erreur






Mon objectif est de connecter en ethernet une borne airport express sur ma freebox et l'utiliser pour l'accès internet (simple modem pour la box), de brancher en ethernet ma TC sur mon macmini, d'étendre l'accès wifi de ma TC vers la borne airport qui est principale et d'avoir accès à la TC.


----------



## Pdg (26 Mars 2009)

Je t'ai répondu en message privé 

En revanche, j'y connais pas grand-chose et je ne sais pas ce qu'on pourrait faire de telles infos, mais peut-être serait-il plus prudent de griser quelques chiffres de ces adresses ip et mac.


----------



## Pdg (26 Mars 2009)

Je ne sais pas trop pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas chez toi. 

Dans le doute, je vais poster la configuration de ma TC  


Voir la pièce jointe 20478


----------



## Pdg (26 Mars 2009)

Après, pour l'AliceBox, c'est encore une ancienne version.

Je n'ai rien configuré de spécial (pas d'ouverture de ports, etc), hormis que j'ai désactivé le wifi, tout simplement.

Dans les "Configurations avancées", j'ai laissé la configuration ADSL en "automatique". Rien touché au DHCP.

Lors de la configuration de la TC, via l'assistant, je me suis contenté de la mettre en "mode pont" (incapable de dire à quoi cela correspond. J'imagine que c'est pour que ce soit l'Alice Box qui "provide" l'accès internet ?).

Désolé si je ne te suis pas d'une grande aide.


----------



## jlvande (26 Mars 2009)

merci quand même. je vais poursuivre mes investigations.


----------



## Museforever (30 Mars 2009)

Pdg a dit:


> Je ne sais pas trop pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas chez toi.
> 
> Dans le doute, je vais poster la configuration de ma TC
> 
> ...



Dans partage de connexion il faut mettre normalement "partager une adresse IP publique" sinon tu risques de ne pas pouvoir connecter plus d'une machine à la fois.


----------



## Le_T (7 Avril 2009)

Salut , je serai interesser de savoir si les diques dur externes que tu branchai en USB étai en Fat32 ; NTFS ou HFS .. parceque j'ai ouï dire que seul les HFS pouvai etre partager par TimeCapsule 

Merci !


----------

